# Slat, Carpet or Electric mills?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone use any of the above? How do you like them? What do you use them to target? (muscle? endurance?)


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

We have one 37 lb dog at the moment. We use the people treadmill for her. Works good for us. Probably the tread part would be too short for a GSD.

We do not target anything. We use it for her overall exercise in the Winter when outside walks or bike rides are impossible. She will build muscle on just about any exercise.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Human treadmills won't work for a GSD. To short.  I wish! Lots of those on craigslist cheap!


----------



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

I have used only an electric treadmill.

I hear the Grand Carpet Mill is easiest to use but have never seen one. ($400?? not sure) May be one on ebay or somewhere for cheaper.

Look forward to seeing responses from people that can compare the different types.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My parents gave me their old treadmill and Delgado fits just fine on it. He jogs on it, not a full out run and I haven't had a problem. I don't know what size it is however, but I could check when I get home.

Delgado loves it, he jumps right on and waits patiently for me to turn it on. I stand beside him the entire time to supervise and I adjust the speed to his stride. It took a few weeks of a learning curve for both of us but we've got it down pat now. He's learned the commands 'easy' and 'let's go' to speed up and slow down on command. I started him with a harness and leash but now he goes bare


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can he get a full extension on it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All the slat and carpet mills have I have seen have a 66" max platform. I measured my dog against a fence (photo of trot) and at full extension he had 68" in the ground. 

There are dog treadmills that have the longer tread with the cheapest having a 72" length but you have to spend big bucks to go longer. Same with a good slat mill. I would be a bit scared to use a carpet mill.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Can he get a full extension on it?


Surprisingly it's darn close, he's not cramped. He easily does a full out jog on it 

I wouldn't RUN him flat out on it, I'd love to get a real dog one but it's not in my budget yet and so far we're ok with the human treadmill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend likes her dogpacer. It's about $600 depending on where you buy it from.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Human treadmills won't work for a GSD. To short.  I wish! Lots of those on craigslist cheap!


I don't mean to be snarky but Fama doesn't seem to have any problem with a treadmill. David's comments indicate 8mph running speed on a treadmill that looks to be a human treadmill.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7mJ2wd_E1o

I don't have any experience in this area. From some comments it appears some people want a full extension which I take to mean a full out run for the dog. Why is a full run extension needed for exercising your dog? Seems like a jogging speed would also get a dog in shape. Maybe I am missing something here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want a full extended trot and the ability to go faster than 8 mph in short spurts.  A dog's average speed is faster than that of a human. 

I asked about equipment. Not about exercising my dog. And conditioning needed will depend on what hte dog is doing.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I want a full extended trot and the ability to go faster than 8 mph in short spurts.  A dog's average speed is faster than that of a human.


Thanks Jax08. I am curious guy and an engineer at heart. Why do you wish a full extended trot for treadmill work? Is it simply the higher level of effort and quicker conditioning of the dog? 

Does that desire outweigh the much greater cost of a dog treadmill? 

Also, a dog at a full out run on a treadmill seems a bit dangerous to me no matter how long it may be. But perhaps I worry too much. I don't use treadmills myself so my perspective is limited.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Ah, sounds like you really do need a dog specific one.

I know Sunflowers uses a JogaDog which looks like it's got all the bells and whistles, you could PM and find out more from her if you think it'd be suitable


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Mister C said:


> I don't mean to be snarky but Fama doesn't seem to have any problem with a treadmill. David's comments indicate 8mph running speed on a treadmill that looks to be a human treadmill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7mJ2wd_E1o
> 
> I don't have any experience in this area. From some comments it appears some people want a full extension which I take to mean a full out run for the dog. Why is a full run extension needed for exercising your dog? Seems like a jogging speed would also get a dog in shape. Maybe I am missing something here.


Glad you brought this up. this is how I measured my dog at a trot and, whoops, 58" not 68"--it was easy knowing that the fence is 2"x4" mesh. I would want a trot. I can get a full out run throwing balls.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, higher level. My dog is 13 mths. Fama is a senior in retirement with joint issues.

The desire is based on the sport. It's not a desire because I want the fancy machinery. It's the need to have my dog fully conditioned for blind searches and to run an AD, which must average 8 mph.

Anywho...back to the equipment. Slat? Tread? Carpet?

Nancy - why don't you like the carpet?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My understanding is carpet mills are used to build muscle anaerobically and it is easy to injure a dog on them. That the treadmills and slatmills are for aerobic endurance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shade said:


> Ah, sounds like you really do need a dog specific one.
> 
> I know Sunflowers uses a JogaDog which looks like it's got all the bells and whistles, you could PM and find out more from her if you think it'd be suitable



No way am I spending $1900!!! A dogpacer for $600 would do just fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> That the treadmills and slatmills are for aerobic endurance.


Aren't the slat mills to build short distance running where treadmills are long distance endurance?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> No way am I spending $1900!!! A dogpacer for $600 would do just fine.


Wow, it is much cheaper down there. Lucky duck, at the price. Cheapest prices I've seen aren't under $1000 + shipping and that's used


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to come visit and go shopping!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

dogPacer Store: dogPACER LF 3.1 Hope - Dog Treadmills

Max speed: 7.5 mph
Belt: 71"


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mister C said:


> Thanks Jax08. I am curious guy and an engineer at heart. Why do you wish a full extended trot for treadmill work? Is it simply the higher level of effort and quicker conditioning of the dog?
> 
> Does that desire outweigh the much greater cost of a dog treadmill?
> 
> Also, a dog at a full out run on a treadmill seems a bit dangerous to me no matter how long it may be. But perhaps I worry too much. I don't use treadmills myself so my perspective is limited.


Full extension is not running, it's a gait or a trot for a GSD. It's most efficient and safest for the dog when they can trot comfortably. It would be like asking you to jog a 5K but somehow force you to shorten your natural stride. Not good. 

Also if Jax intends to show her dog (which I think she does for a breed survey), it will be counter productive to encourage the dog to stutter step or shorten his stride.

I have an adult GSD that is 24.5" tall, moderately angled (for a show line) so not a huge dog and not real big extension, but at full extension his front and back toes are both basically in line with the outer edges of my bicycle. I also found a photo of him trotting along our fence. Assuming each board is 6" wide, he's reaching over 66" so the treadmill needs to be that long, at minimum. I realize that his feet are much closer together during the point at which they actually touch the ground/tread, but I wouldn't want a dog gaiting such that in the air they are reaching out past the front or back edge of the treadmill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I'm reading correctly, you should add about 10" to their full stride for safety. The dogpacer has a 71" belt for a GSD size dog.

And yes, I do plan on a breed survey. Are you interested in coming to PA and running him in the ring? lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

From what I'm being told elsewhere, the slat mill is for sprinting and resistance so that would be ideal for blind searches and exercises where they have to run all out for shorter distances.

Treadmill for cardio for longer distances such as the AD.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Full extension is not running, it's a gait or a trot for a GSD. It's most efficient and safest for the dog when they can trot comfortably. It would be like asking you to jog a 5K but somehow force you to shorten your natural stride. Not good.
> 
> Also if Jax intends to show her dog (which I think she does for a breed survey), it will be counter productive to encourage the dog to stutter step or shorten his stride.
> 
> I have an adult GSD that is 24.5" tall, moderately angled (for a show line) so not a huge dog and not real big extension, but at full extension his front and back toes are both basically in line with the outer edges of my bicycle. I also found a photo of him trotting along our fence. Assuming each board is 6" wide, he's reaching over 66" so the treadmill needs to be that long, at minimum. I realize that his feet are much closer together during the point at which they actually touch the ground/tread, but I wouldn't want a dog gaiting such that in the air they are reaching out past the front or back edge of the treadmill.


Excellent! Tyvm Liesje.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> If I'm reading correctly, you should add about 10" to their full stride for safety. The dogpacer has a 71" belt for a GSD size dog.
> 
> And yes, I do plan on a breed survey. Are you interested in coming to PA and running him in the ring? lol


I could be a little over, just eyeballed based on a photo I found of him trotting along the fence, but the angle wasn't perfect. 

LOL I wish! Nikon is "retired" from SV events (he has a V rating and can't better that) and Legend can't show anymore because he has a missing tooth  Robin usually knows who might be at various shows and hooks me up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Come to PA in June! You can run Seger!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Totally off topic: I thought they could still show with a missing tooth? Depending on which tooth it was?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm maxed out this summer! Four weddings (both of my siblings getting married this summer, some involve travel), 2 U2 concerts (travel), 3 big dog events, and 2 weeks at the cottage.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Weddings are overrated.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Totally off topic: I thought they could still show with a missing tooth? Depending on which tooth it was?


He's missing missing it, it never came in. He got a VP rating as a puppy but in a class where all the dogs were teething so they don't look. He got hurt as a baby (bit in play by one of the other dogs while rough housing), had a big welt on the side of his muzzle for 2 months, and I think it may have caused the problem. His adult canine never dropped. That's a DQ in any ring. He sometimes snores a lot so when I do his adult hips/elbows I will have them look again for the tooth to make sure it's not sitting up in his sinus cavity or something like that, but for now he's only got 3 canines.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awww. that stinks.

I can't believe how hard it is to find someone to help train a dog to gait and to show them in the ring. It's crazy. You would think people would know people but the answer I always get is 'well maybe this person..." 4 states over.


----------

